
My tmux setup - rustledjimmies
http://www.unwiredcouch.com/2013/11/15/my-tmux-setup.html
======
akurilin
I can't recommend Pragmatic Bookshelf's book on tmux enough:
[http://pragprog.com/book/bhtmux/tmux](http://pragprog.com/book/bhtmux/tmux)

It's got the whole thing covered end-to-end if you ever wanted to get around
learning it.

~~~
bphogan
Author of that book here. Thank you for the kind words.

~~~
mitchty
Reader of that book, you finally got me to kick my screen habit with it and
now I have a new tmux addiction.

That said, tmux is way easier to use compared to screen. And with 1.8 and text
reflow it pretty much has every feature from screen I ever wanted/needed/used.

~~~
ilteris
I also love the new zoom pane that comes with 1.8 prefix <c-Z>. It comes very
handy!

~~~
necro
Is there an option/way to have "lables" in panes. Just like you have a info
bar for windows, I would love to label my panes. Normally have a bunch of
panes setup for logs, and it would be really nice to label them so i could
tell what is in each pane.

~~~
ilteris
not that I know of. panes have numbers windows have names afaik but I might be
wrong.

------
gbin
For the vim lovers, this trick is quite good :

    
    
      unbind [ # free the weird binding
      set-window-option -g mode-keys vi # switch to vi bindings
      bind Escape copy-mode # ctrl-a ESC put your pane in a kind of vi normal mode
      bind-key -t vi-copy v begin-selection # start a visual select mode with v like in vim
      bind-key -t vi-copy y copy-selection # yank with y
      unbind p # free another weird binding 
      bind p paste-buffer # paste with crtl-a p

~~~
pyre
How is p a weird binding? It's a pneumonic for "previous" and works the same
as it does in gnu screen, which is tux's "competitor."

~~~
derleth
> It's a pneumonic for "previous"

I'm guessing this is autocorrect, but an autocorrect that knows 'pneumonic'
(the Firefox spell-checker doesn't!) but not 'mnemonic' seems even less likely
than a _person_ who knows the first word but not the second.

Anyway, 'previous' is perhaps less likely to spring to mind than 'back' or
'reverse' or even 'last', each of which would have different mnemonics.
('Last' has a particularly good mnemonic if you keep your hands to the Holy
Home Row, which is why vi users, who are most likely to worship at the Altar
of the Home Row, can't use it.)

~~~
LesZedCB
previous is unambiguous. Last is extremely ambiguous. Last = Nth element or
current -1? Similar with back or reverse. Previous means N-1 every time. Also
it's a pretty commonly used programmer idiom.

------
d0m
I've used tmux so much in the past... so much that the only thing that my OS
would do is run tmux ;-) So I've decided to use a different window manager:
StumpWM. So, in a nutshell, all my window manager is now a big tmux - and I
run browsers fullscreen in some screens. That's the best coding setup I've
ever had.

------
ceocoder
Love tmux

Here is mine - [http://dhaiv.at/dotfiles/](http://dhaiv.at/dotfiles/) I use `
(backtick) as my escape key, that makes jumping between windows just a double
tap on `

`+" to list all windows, really handy.

`+| to split vertically

tmux.conf for interested
[https://github.com/ceocoder/tmuxrc/blob/master/tmux.conf](https://github.com/ceocoder/tmuxrc/blob/master/tmux.conf)

------
rogerbinns
I highly recommend byobu - [http://byobu.co](http://byobu.co) \- which front
ends screen or tmux. It uses the function keys for switching around, gives a
good status bar by default etc.

------
r080
The last tip on naming windows after remote hosts is nice! Now it'd be nice if
we could run similar to ssh's LocalCommand on exit too. Turned out that I'm
not the first to ask this: [http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/40899/ssh-
localcomma...](http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/40899/ssh-localcommand-
on-exit) With workaround too.

The downside is that if go like ssh A then ssh B, display doesn't update. But
I don't this too often anyway.

~~~
Erwin
I spent a bit of time trying to figure out why it didn't work for me. Then why
I couldn't even do the usual echo -e ... to change my gnome-terminal's title.
Turns out I already had a PROMPT_COMMAND set to echo the last command into the
title which was overwriting my changes.

------
jff
We use a combination of tmux and mumble to get multiple remote-working coders
all looking at one screen. It's very useful, even if we sometimes type over
each other. It's also great when somebody has to give a demo but only the guy
3 states away can really get things configured properly--just fire up a shared
tmux session!

------
farresito
tmux is like that thing that you hear about quite often, that you think it's
not that useful, but that, once you try, you realize why and where its fame
comes from.

I adopted tmux about a month ago and I can't really complain much. It's just
awesome. If you work a lot in the terminal (I do), I would highly recommend
using it.

~~~
gbog
I did not switch yet. I use screen often, and each time I checked the diff
with tmux it seemed to be the same thing with slightly different defaults.

~~~
e12e
I use screen quite a lot -- and with xmonad as my main wm, I really don't need
many features from screen -- I just have one screen per terminal window.

A friend of mine uses OS X -- and there tmux comes more to it's right as
there's no (Free) way to get sane (for biased values of sane) window
management under OS X.

[edit: It might be worth noting, that after running into a lot of problems
with unicode input and urxvt, I switched to sakura[1] for my terminal -- and
it's basically a lighter gnome terminal that's easy to set up without any
chrome. Under debian I bind that to my x-terminal-emulator alternative, and I
can ctrl-enter to open a new terminal via xmonad (xmonad needs a short config
to use x-terminal-emulator though).

[1]
[http://www.pleyades.net/david/projects/sakura](http://www.pleyades.net/david/projects/sakura)
]

------
Touche
How does that email script work? Here it is:

[https://github.com/mrtazz/bin/blob/master/imap_check.py](https://github.com/mrtazz/bin/blob/master/imap_check.py)

This looks for a file at ~/.netrc

What is the format of that file? Google results can't find this being used for
email anywhere.

~~~
mrtazz
I'm using the netrc account field as an identifier on which I filter account
info in the lambda function. More info about fields are here
[http://linux.die.net/man/5/netrc](http://linux.die.net/man/5/netrc)

------
gcv
I've been using screen for years. It works well for me. Can someone list some
reasons to switch to tmux? Just about the only thing which annoys me in screen
is the awkward switch to "copy mode" to scroll, instead of just hitting PgUp.

~~~
thevdude
no patching for vertical and horizontal splits (I know screen doesn't do one
of them without a fair bit of work).

tmux isn't a dead project.

Spirit of exploration? I started with tmux and no screen experience, but I've
converted a few people to tmux by them just giving it a chance, basically.

------
arunc
I found it helpful with z being the bind key. c-z c-z to switch windows. To
send SIGSTOP, then ESC c-z. Checkout [https://github.com/carun/dot-
files/blob/master/.tmux.conf](https://github.com/carun/dot-
files/blob/master/.tmux.conf)

------
era86
Thanks for sharing! I was introduced to Tmux at work earlier this year. We
used it primarily for remote pairing, but now I use it for anything and
everything terminal.

------
KaiserPro
One of things I've been meaning to ask: do people who use tmux mostly run a
windows machine as their desktop?

~~~
revscat
No. It is very difficult to get tmux running on Windows. Not impossible, mind,
but not as simple as e.g. 'brew install tmux'.

~~~
AjithAntony
recent post on using tmux on cygwin inside a mintty
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6737795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6737795)

------
vch
glad to see love for tmux. I've been a user for 3+ years. Thank you nicm.

------
dmamills
Just this last week I was introduced to tmux, it's seriously awesome.

------
bct
jnycs: you have been hellbanned for no particular reason.

~~~
sp332
Probably getting his very first comment downvoted a bunch triggered some
heuristic. jnycs: email info@ycombinator.com to appeal.

------
deanstag
I have my prefix key as alt-j. Very convenient.

------
pjbrunet
I think this blog post needs some screenshots!

------
asdasf
>But the years of using screen have ingrained in my muscle memory to use
ctrl-a

I still don't understand how this happened to so many people. Ctrl+a is
already taken, how did anyone ever use screen without immediately changing it
to something that doesn't conflict with a frequently used shell shortcut?

~~~
jzawodn
Indeed. I've been using Ctrl-\ as my Ctrl-a in screen (and occasionally tmux).
Turns out that I _never_ use that keystroke in real life.

~~~
c0un7d0wn
I've been using `

~~~
w1ntermute
Same here. It's really hard to press if you don't swap Ctrl and Caps Lock
though.

~~~
c0un7d0wn
No key chords, just left pinkie, why would it be so hard?

~~~
w1ntermute
My bad, I thought you meant Ctrl + `

------
andyl
Tmux is such a fantastic tool - its made a big difference to my work - thank
you and congrats to the authors.

~~~
myared
Couldn't agree more. Switching and committing to tmux (and wemux for pairing)
has helped immensely.

